# Sigma Updates Firmware on the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 OS Contemporary



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 4, 2017)

```
Sigma has updated the firmware on the SIGMA 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary for Canon.</p>
<p><strong>From Sigma:

</strong>We would like to announce that a firmware update for the SIGMA 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary for CANON and SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E is now available.</p>
<p>This firmware update corrects the phenomenon that the OS mechanism does not operate properly when attached to the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E.</p>
<p>For customers who own the SIGMA USB DOCK, please update the <a href="https://www.sigma-global.com/en/download/lenses/sigma-optimization-pro/">firmware via SIGMA Optimization Pro</a>. For those who own the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E, please update the firmware via SIGMA Optimization Pro* by connecting it to a computer using a supplied USB Cable.</p>

<p>* <em>Before updating the MC-11 firmware, please ensure SIGMA Optimization Pro has been updated to ver. 1.4.1 or later for Windows, and ver. 1.4.0 or later for Macintosh from the following download page.</em></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Applicable product</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>SIGMA 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary for CANON</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Benefit of this firmware update</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon that the OS mechanism does not operate properly when attached to the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Applicable product</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Benefit of this firmware update</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has become compatible with the SIGMA 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary for CANON (ver. 1.02).</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------

